# SIx Sigma looking for a Job to migrate to Canada



## centauro1964 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am a six sigma Black Belt, industrial engineer with 22 years of experience , looking to migrate to canada.
I need to do it fast and to do that i need a job offer in canada.
Can some body help me with advice, information, contacts? 
Any kind help will be welcome.


Regards


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's difficult to find a job offer these days. And it seems even more difficult to get that job offer approved by the Canadian government.
My husband has > 20 years of experience as an international IT Director for an company in the Fortune top 50, he speaks Dutch, French, English and German, and he has a lot of different skills that attract employers. Has experience in Telecom and Pharmaceuticals, as well in productions units as in services and so on. But that didn't bring us a job offer. Fortunatly for us, he has one of the jobs on "the list", so we filed for a Federal Skilled Worker visum.

And what is "fast"? Some find within the year fast, others would think that it would have to be within 6 months, of 2 years.

Good luck with your job hunt! Hope you really find something that gets approved.


----------

